# 280ZX car/300ZX turbo engine-swap



## Guest (Sep 1, 2002)

How hard is this?
My friend has a 1987 300ZX Turbo, it has a bad differential and a rusted frame.

And there is a 1983 280ZX for $1400 in the neighborhood.

Is it a simple swap?


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

I have never heard of anyone doing it. I have seen Greg Dupree's 280ZX with a VG30DETT from a '92 300ZX and it runs very well.

I suppose it's possible to do the swap, but there may be an easier way like finding a 280ZX Turbo engine. That would be a straight drop in.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

u can find turbo'd 280zx's for less than $1K...and im pretty sure that almost all of the NA parts bolt up with the turbo parts.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Meat Curtain said:


> *How hard is this?
> My friend has a 1987 300ZX Turbo, it has a bad differential and a rusted frame.
> 
> And there is a 1983 280ZX for $1400 in the neighborhood.
> ...


Please post this in the Z section of the forum...


----------

